# Laptop Grafikkarte austauschen?



## Nekii (22. November 2012)

Hallo .....

eine kurze frage hätte ich, hab bei paar Foren  gelesen das man die Grafikkarte bei manchen Laptops austauschen kann ....stimmt das ?

Habe ein Toshiba Qosmio x770 

danke schon mal


----------



## MichFancy (22. November 2012)

Ja bei manchen geht das ist aber teuer, ob es bei deinem geht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Research (22. November 2012)

Bei Schenker Notebooks JA. Normalerweise nicht. Ist, im Gegensatz zu der CPU (meist), fest verlötet.

Hier die erwartete Antwort: Is it possible to upgrade the CPU or GPU of a Toshiba Notebook?



> These components were aligned to work with the best possible  performance in conjunction with low power consumption and quiet  operation.
> *GPU:* In all cases the GPU is soldered on the system board and cannot be exchanged.
> *CPU:* The CPU is in almost all cases "socketed" which  means the CPU is removable from the system board, which does not mean  that the part should be exchanged/upgraded or modified by the customer.​ A replacement of that system core component only will be made during a  repair in an authorized service center if the component is defective  and needs to be replaced. In a case of a defective CPU, it will be  replaced with the same part and not with a higher type.


----------



## Nekii (22. November 2012)

Ok danke für die schnellen Antworten ...


----------



## BlackPanter85 (22. November 2012)

Hatte ein ACER Notebook bei dem die VGA den Geist aufgegeben hatte. Konnte dann günstig eine bei ebay bekommen. Der Austausch geht aber auch mit Garantieverlust einher, falls noch welcher besteht.


----------



## mülla1 (22. November 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Bei Schenker Notebooks JA. Normalerweise nicht. Ist, im Gegensatz zu der CPU (meist), fest verlötet.
> 
> Hier die erwartete Antwort: Is it possible to upgrade the CPU or GPU of a Toshiba Notebook?


 
Da hast du durchaus recht allerdings wollte ich damals mal meine gtx280m tauschen lassen und das hätte eine Heiden kohle gekostet. Ich meine der tausch der grafikkarte lag bei um die 500 € was sich einfach nicht gelohnt hätte.  
Begründet war das dadurch das die Chips sehr sehr knapp und nicht im freien Markt verfügbar sind  
Ich kann evtl auch noch die Mail mal raussuchen mit dem Angebot


----------



## Research (22. November 2012)

Ich denke das die dafür das ganze Board tauschen hätten müssen.


----------



## mülla1 (22. November 2012)

Ne genau das war ja der Punkt. Auf dem Board war damals ein i7 820qm und eine gtx280m verbaut. Ich dachte damals der Rechner müsste BF3 packen, hat er aber nicht weswegen ich da mal angefragt hab. Möglich war nur der Wechsel auf ein GTX285m was halt sehr teuer gewesen wäre und gleichzeitig kaum was gebracht hätte ... 
Hab das ganze ding dann verschleudert und mir nen Desktop pc geholt.. aber das ja ne andere Geschichte


----------



## Research (22. November 2012)

Dazu sage ich jetzt nichts.


----------

